# Please Explain The Benefits



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

My husband and I sat down and I told him "Hey I'm switching to raw this weekend." 
He asked "Why." And yanno, the only things that could come to mind were whiter than white teeth, healthier skin/coat, and I told him there were many other reasons I just couldn't think of any! And with all the latest raw threads on here I couldn't pin point one area. 

Can you please explain all the benefits? This way tomorrow morning I can sit him down and let him read first hand how great this will be for our pets? 

*Oh yeah I also told him they would poop less =)


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I'll skim over the high points, you know the details, you just can't remember them right now. :smile:

teeth, coat, stools, dogs are carnivores, better overall health, no allergies, they don't have to eat the garbage in kibble, fewer vet trips, no teeth cleanings, dog is happier, he will love eating, hehe im sure I have forgotten some too. :smile:


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

LOL Thank you! Also, wasn't there problems a dog can recieve from a kibble fed diet that they won't get from a raw fed diet?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

That would be everything RFD just listed. When dogs eat a kibble-fed diet they are more prone to tooth decay, renal failure, allergies, hip and joint issues, skin problems, etc. Not to mention the fact that it takes more digestive enzymes to process kibble, enzymes the kibble doesnt have in it. Where do those enzymes come from? They have to come from other parts of the dog's body (mainly the pancreas) which detracts from what those enzymes could otherwise be doing like keeping the immune system in top functioning order (so your dog is more prone to getting sick more often), shedding more, acting anxious/on edge, lethargy, being gassy, etc. 

So when you feed raw, let's start at the mouth: it cleans the teeth and freshens the breath, it digests more efficiently so your dog's immune system can stay strong, it doesn't have added species-inappropriate garbage so their whole system stays healthier including their neurological system, it give them the nutrients they need to grow a healthy skin and coat, no more hot spots because of this, and lastly, they poop less and it dries up and crumbles away after a few days.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thank you I'm definitely going to read this to him. I lost the last thread when I'd said that LOL my bad...But since I "put my foot down" he's just going to have to deal with it so our puppies can be nice and healthy! Thanks soooooo much!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Good luck with the raw today, rockymtsweetie!


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

LOL I read my husband this thread and he laughed because he'd never heard of poo just simply crumbling away before. I said "Hey! It beats picking up huge piles!" He agreed to give it a shot. Off to shopping tomorrow I go!! Will get LOTS of good pictures =) Thank you for the support!


----------



## anifunk1962 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Wondering about benefits of raw diet too*

I was told by a vet student that, if dogs eat too much people food, they can get pancreatitis. Isn't eating a raw diet like eating people food? I think raw is good, even for people, although I couldn't bring myself to eat raw meat. 

He also said a dog's food has to be balanced a certain way. How do you make sure you have it balanced?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

anifunk1962 said:


> I was told by a vet student that, if dogs eat too much people food, they can get pancreatitis.


Your friend is wrong. That's why he is still a student. I have known many kibble fed dogs whose pancreatitis disapeared after switching to a raw diet.



> Isn't eating a raw diet like eating people food?


It's more like eating the food they have been eating for millions of years, meat, bones, and organs from a variety of animals. Kibble has only been around for a little over 50 years. What do you think dogs ate 100 years ago? 500 years ago? 1,000 years ago?



> He also said a dog's food has to be balanced a certain way. How do you make sure you have it balanced?


By feeding a variety of animal parts from a variety of animals. By feeding meat, bones, and organs ... mostly meat, some bone, and some organs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> Not to mention the fact that it takes more digestive enzymes to process kibble, enzymes the kibble doesnt have in it. Where do those enzymes come from? They have to come from other parts of the dog's body (mainly the pancreas) which detracts from what those enzymes could otherwise be doing like keeping the immune system in top functioning order ....



If one chooses to feed a kibble diet, it would be imperative to add an enzyme / probiotic supplement to that diet. Such as Prozyme powder; all it takes is 1/4 teaspoon sprinkled over the dog's food at each mealtime. This ensures that the dog is getting the enzyme support to aid in digestion. If one chooses not to go the raw route, then Prozyme will come in handy. I feed a small amount of kibble and supplement with fresh / raw foods and i use Prozyme at every feeding.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

LabbieMama said:


> If one chooses to feed a kibble diet, it would be imperative to add an enzyme / probiotic supplement to that diet. Such as Prozyme powder; all it takes is 1/4 teaspoon sprinkled over the dog's food at each mealtime. This ensures that the dog is getting the enzyme support to aid in digestion. If one chooses not to go the raw route, then Prozyme will come in handy. I feed a small amount of kibble and supplement with fresh / raw foods and i use Prozyme at every feeding.


Not meaning to be rude or anything, but this seems like excessive meal planing to me. I don't even put this much thought into what I eat, why should I have to go through such a meal making 'chore' each time my dog needs to eat when I can just pull out a chicken leg (or something like that) and toss it to the dog. I don't like to think about what supplements are needed at which meal and how much each animal should be given. I like the idea that I just throw it to him and he downs it, then later on in that same week, I will toss some organ meat to him and all is taken care of! 
Like I said, I don't mean for any of this to be rude, just stating that it seams more like work then feeding.


P.S. I don't like work!! :biggrin:  :smile:


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Not a problem. I actually enjoy preparing my dogs' meals. I raised two children and always enjoyed preparing healthy and fun-to-eat meals for them. So, I'm a Mama thru and thru. I just enjoy nurturing my babies.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

I member Ant Lula wood thro chekin lags to dum cuzin Earl. He wuz kinda slow but luvd dem chekin lags. Poor fella didn't hav no teeth but he wood gum it to deff. Corse if he droped dat lag den Ol Blu wood grab it and run to da hills. Youins could hair dat dawg bayin all nite. And dat's a beuteeful sound you neber fergit. Cuz and Blu liked dem beef ribs too. Come to tink bout it, dem two neber turnt no food away.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

LabbieMama said:


> Not a problem. I actually enjoy preparing my dogs' meals. I raised two children and always enjoyed preparing healthy and fun-to-eat meals for them. So, I'm a Mama thru and thru. I just enjoy nurturing my babies.


Well then good for you that you have found something that you enjoy doing! :biggrin: Just as long as your dog and you are happy and healthy, I guess that is all that matters! :wink:


----------



## anifunk1962 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Raw food diet*

My 5-year-old dog has a sore leg, a dry nose, dry skin, anxiety, bad breath and is downright grouchy. I wonder if feeding him a raw diet would help any or all of this? How expensive is a raw diet?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

anifunk1962 said:


> My 5-year-old dog has a sore leg, a dry nose, dry skin, anxiety, bad breath and is downright grouchy. I wonder if feeding him a raw diet would help any or all of this? How expensive is a raw diet?


It should help the dry nose and skin and will definately cure the bad breath. I would be surprised if it had any effect on the leg or grouchyness. :smile: Feeding raw is cheaper than feeding a good grade kibble once you learn how to shop for it. It will take you several months to learn the trick of finding goodies for your dog.

Check out my link in my sig for more information about feeding raw.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

Doc said:


> I member Ant Lula wood thro chekin lags to dum cuzin Earl. He wuz kinda slow but luvd dem chekin lags. Poor fella didn't hav no teeth but he wood gum it to deff. Corse if he droped dat lag den Ol Blu wood grab it and run to da hills. Youins could hair dat dawg bayin all nite. And dat's a beuteeful sound you neber fergit. Cuz and Blu liked dem beef ribs too. Come to tink bout it, dem two neber turnt no food away.


Awesome! Thanks so much! Doc, you ought to know how much your feedback & input benefits everyone on this Forum! Let's all learn from the Genius here! Excellent!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I just found a 10# bag of chicken feet, they were all frozen and awkward looking. My husband said they looked like shriveled up ladies hands. (oh ick) Dogs absolutely love them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> I just found a 10# bag of chicken feet, they were all frozen and awkward looking. My husband said they looked like shriveled up ladies hands. (oh ick) Dogs absolutely love them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Haha!! Speaking of the chicken feet. I went to the farmers market last weekend and I asked for some chickens feet. I didn't notice that a father and son had just walked up beside me when I said that. The son was in his teens and he walked closest to me and when I said 'I would like some chickens feet please.' The poor kid jumped to the other side of his dad and looked across at me like I had asked for some toad toungs and bat wings to go with it!!  I only noticed because the dad giggled and asked me if I made stew with them. I simply said, 'NO, I feed my dog with them!'. He found that interesting and started asking more questions.
I later saw him at another store that day and he asked some more questions.  I thought that the whole thing was funny!


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Checkin feets iz good eating. I fite wid da dawgs fer dem. Now da lady down da way she ben knowd to shake and thord dem checkin feets in da dert at timez and momma sayz ta run ifn she come afta ya. Even ol Blu iz scart of her.


----------



## anifunk1962 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Is meat the only thing in a raw food diet?*

So if you feed your dogs a raw diet, is meat the only thing they eat? 

I've heard of people feeding their dogs meat plus other things like rice, raw eggs and some other things I can't remember and mixing it all up.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

anifunk1962 said:


> So if you feed your dogs a raw diet, is meat the only thing they eat?


No, they also eat bones and organs ... you didn't read my web page in my sig yet did you? :smile: 



> I've heard of people feeding their dogs meat plus other things like rice, raw eggs and some other things I can't remember and mixing it all up.


Raw eggs are good, rice isn't. Nothing that comes from a plant is useful to a dog.


----------



## anifunk1962 (Feb 14, 2009)

*"Only meat"*

I skimmed the web page but by "only meat" I meant no vegetables or grains or dairy or anything other than animal products. I guess eggs are considered part of an animal?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes, only animal products and an egg is an animal product. :smile:


----------



## anifunk1962 (Feb 14, 2009)

I hope I'm not way off base here but sometime during my life I've heard or read something that makes me have this concern about feeding dogs raw meat and that is: will that cause them to develop a wild behavior and attack animals or small children? My son laughed when I mentioned this to him. He said if they're fed regularly they wouldn't but I can't help but have that concern because of something in the back of my mind that I can't remember. I hope this isn't a stupid question.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I can't wait to read RFD's reply


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

anifunk1962 said:


> will that cause them to develop a wild behavior and attack animals or small children?


I have to keep my dogs locked up on the nights of a full moon because they turn into werewolves. But, its no big deal cause, they become normal again at sun up.

For even more information, check out this web site: Myths About Raw: Will raw meat make my dog bloodthirsty?

For more myths, look at this site: http://www.rawfed.com/myths/index.html


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> I have to keep my dogs locked up on the nights of a full moon because they turn into werewolves. But, its no big deal cause, they become normal again at sun up.
> 
> For even more information, check out this web site: Myths About Raw: Will raw meat make my dog bloodthirsty?
> 
> For more myths, look at this site: The Many Myths of Raw Feeding


YOUR DOGS DO THAT TOO!?!?!?!?!!!!  
I have not had any experience with this! :biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

My dogs eat about 5 children and several small animals per day. On the plus side I don't have to get rid of any of the evidence, so it keeps the police away :wink:

Seriously though, my dogs are raw fed and they are the sweetest creatures ever. This is just a silly myth that they become bloodthirsty or vicious.


----------



## anifunk1962 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Werewolves??*

 Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!

I feel better now, although the werewolf part was pretty scary. I'm considering the raw thing but still thinking about it.

Thanks for the laughs! :biggrin:


----------



## anifunk1962 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Still have questions*

What about hormones in meat? Not good for humans - what about dogs?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I honestly don't think they are the problem for humans as much as some people would have you believe.

Chickens, which is the staple of most raw diets, have no added hormones, steroids, or antibiotics.


----------



## anifunk1962 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Question about cost*

I know you said a raw diet is not that expensive, and I think that's probably true for the chicken but I'm not so sure about the beef, pork and fish. I have two dogs. One weighs about 45 pounds and the other weighs about 15 pounds. Have any idea of an estimate on what I would be looking at as far as cost for both of them?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

It would be really cheap for you, actually. Your 45 lbs dog should be getting about 1 lb of meat/day and your 15 lbs. dog should be getting a little less than a half a pound of meat/day. The fish part is easy, just get canned mackerel. The other parts would be simple too, since you wouldn't be feeding them for the first few weeks anyway, and even after that only once a week to start. You can put ads on craigslist asking people for their old freezer-burned meat they don't want anymore. Trust me, it works quite well :biggrin:

I forgot to mention that I feed all three of my dogs (60 lbs, 45 lbs, and 25 lbs) on raw food for a grand total of about $60/month at the absolute most. Since I scored that load of meat off of craigslist, I've spent almost nothing on the dog's food since I got it. I think I'm going to buy another bag or two of chicken leg quarters (10 lbs for $5.88) just to make the other meat last longer. And I'm stocked up on canned fish and eggs so I don't need to buy those for a while. So I might be spending around $10/month on dog food for the next month or so. It's nice.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I have 2 dogs also. One of mine is around 140lbs the other is about 156. I also raw feed 2 cats and I can feed all these on about $70 to $80/mo. I feed mostly chicken. I feed pork about once a week (~$1.65/lb). I feed beef heart about once a week (~$.80 to $1.00/lb). I feed canned fish about once a week and I feed some beef liver and eggs scattered through the week. The rest is chicken quarters & backs. I feed other meats including venison when I can find them on freecycle or craigslist. So its really not that expensive. It just takes a while to learn how to buy raw food for your dogs.


----------



## anifunk1962 (Feb 14, 2009)

This is all so interesting! Thanks for the replies. I'm having a little trouble getting it all straight in my brain, though. I guess I'm going to have to write it down. 

If you get meat off of Craigslist, do you pay for it or do people give it away? I guess you would at least have to pay for shipping, right? Or do you get it from local people who use Craigslist? The closest probably for me would be about 2 hours away (people who advertise on Craigslist), although I haven't been on there for a while. How do you even go about advertising for meat on there?

I have quite a bit of deer meat in my freezer that I don't want to eat because it tastes kind of "wild." I guess they could eat that? It's hard to tell how much each chunk weighs, though. 

We have a small grocery store that sells mostly meat. I wonder if grocers ever throw out meat that is outdated and if they would give it away? 

I'm getting excited about this! If and when I decide to do it, I'm going to sort of keep a journal on here about how it goes and how it affects my dogs.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

anifunk1962 said:


> This is all so interesting! Thanks for the replies. I'm having a little trouble getting it all straight in my brain, though. I guess I'm going to have to write it down.


Go back and carefully read my web page and go to the links I have on there. You will get a lot of information. 



> If you get meat off of Craigslist, do you pay for it or do people give it away?


Generally they give it away. It's mostly old meat that they would throw away anyway. 



> I guess you would at least have to pay for shipping, right?


I always use people who live within easy driving distance. How far is easy driving distance? It depends on how much meat they have and what kind.



> I have quite a bit of deer meat in my freezer that I don't want to eat because it tastes kind of "wild." I guess they could eat that? It's hard to tell how much each chunk weighs, though.


Deer meat is great to feed dogs but not in the beginning. You will learn why on my web page.



> We have a small grocery store that sells mostly meat.


Thats great! Those places will usually order anything you want. If you buy it in bulk you can usually get it real cheap. I've been using stores like that from the beginning.



> I wonder if grocers ever throw out meat that is outdated and if they would give it away?


No, they won't. I have never found a grocery store that would give or sell me out of date meat and I have looked at a lot of them.



> I'm getting excited about this! If and when I decide to do it, I'm going to sort of keep a journal on here about how it goes and how it affects my dogs.


Hehe, keeping a journal will be fun for a few months, then it becomes just a normal way to feed your dogs. It will always be more fun than feeding kibble but not fun enough to write a book about. :smile:


----------



## anifunk1962 (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks for answering all of my questions. I've been out of town for a few days. I will go back and read your web page and get the information I need before I actually make the decision to feed raw. I'm leaning that way, though. It just takes me a while to get started on things and to get organized. Everytime I feed my dogs, I think how they will probably think they're getting a treat if I start giving them raw meat and bones.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

anifunk1962 said:


> It just takes me a while to get started on things and to get organized. Everytime I feed my dogs, I think how they will probably think they're getting a treat if I start giving them raw meat and bones.


I understand taking a while to get started. It took me a year from when I first started thinking about it until I actually begin feeding my dogs raw. However, there weren't any discussion groups in those days. At least none I knew of. I did discover some soon after I began raw feeding. After a year of research, I still started it wrong. It took me about 6 months to get on the right path. :smile:


----------



## anifunk1962 (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks - that makes me feel better. I thought I was the only one who took so long to get things started.


----------



## anifunk1962 (Feb 14, 2009)

I was just wondering . . . my Jack Russell, some days, acts like he's starving. What would I do if that happened when he was eating a raw diet or would a raw diet be more filling and satisfying to him and he wouldn't act like that?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

No way to know but I suspect so.


----------



## STPFAN (Feb 5, 2009)

anifunk1962 said:


> I was just wondering . . . my Jack Russell, some days, acts like he's starving. What would I do if that happened when he was eating a raw diet or would a raw diet be more filling and satisfying to him and he wouldn't act like that?



Most highly energetics dogs do always act hungry....but they do also burn alot of energy...unless there losing weight or look a little thin, just up the feed intake!


----------

